# كلمة للاعضاء



## KOKOMAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*تمضي الايام وتسير ...*
*.............*
*اجتمعنا لا بد وان تقطع اوصال حبالنا و تشق *

*الارض بيننا فتبعدنا المسافات .. *
*لا بد ان نرحل **يوما عن المنتدى *
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*كل منا لا بد وان يرحل...لكن لمن الغلبة في *


*النهاية .. من سيبقى ليعاصر الاعضاء الجدد *

*ويودعنا نحن الاعضاء القدماء للمنتدى واحدا** تلو **الاخر*

*.. من سيبقى للنهاية .. ليضع مواضيعة بالمنتدى*
*.~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*وهل تمر اسمائنا على قلبه مرور الكرام ..؟*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*هل سنبقى احياءا ً في القلوب ام بمجرد ان نرحل*

*تذهب ذكرياتنا وكتاباتنا ونقاشاتنا في مهب **الرياح*

*التي تتطاير معها ذرات من الغبار...؟!*

*هل ستبقى مواضيعنا في المنتدى العزيز أم انها **ستحذف ؟؟*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*هل سنجد من يؤرخ ذكرى طيبة عنا بعد ان كانت*

ام انها ستصبح مجرد كلمات وفات عليها الزمن
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*هل سنجد من يحزن برحيلنا عن المنتدى ويحفظ *

*كتاباتنا؟؟ام انقضت ايامنا وانقضينا معها *

*ويخرجنا من قبله بعد ان انتهت مدة اقامتنا **بالمنتدى ؟؟*

*قد نقسو احيانا لكنه ينبع من محبتنا *

*لمن نقسو عليه .. ولا يقسو عليك من يحبك الا *

*وهو يقاسي اكثر مما انت تقاسيه ..*

*هل سنجد من يشكرنا كلما فتح صندوق مواضيعنا*

*التي ستنبعث منه رائحة تلك الايام الحلوة والمرة ؟*

*لا بد وان نرحل يوما عن المنتدى ويودع كل منا *

*الاخر وداعا ربماً لا رجوع من بعده .. في كل *

*لحظة وكل دقيقة نودع ونودع فمن يدري لعلنا لا*

*نرجع للمنتدى مرة اخرى.*

*اتمنى من جميع الاعضاء ان يصافحني مصافحة *

*الاخ بالاخ **ومصافحة صادقة لانني ربما اكون اول*

*من يرحل عن هذا المنتدى العزيز* مما اشد انتباهى:36_3_16:​


----------



## maro sweety (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اية الكلام دة
ف منتهى الرووووووعة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا كوكو هيجى يوم ونرحل عن المنتدى
بس على قدر استطاعتنا هنجئله لابعد وقت ممكن
واكيد هتبقى ذكريات جمييلة بنرجعلها من وقت للتانى

ميرسى على الموضوع كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

كوكو كلام جميل جدا جداااا
فعلا كلامك صحيح ​


----------



## zama (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ليه يا كوكو كده ؟؟ !!

ليه بتتكلم عن سيرة الرحيل والفراق والبعد ؟؟

أنا أكتر حاجة فى الدنيا بتدايئنى هى سيرة البعد والفراق ..

بجد حاجة مؤلمة أوووووووووووووى ..

وليه نرحل عن المنتدى ؟؟

أعتقد مفيش سبب فى الدنيا يخليك ترحل عن المنتدى لأنك أستحالة هتسيب النت أطلاقاً مهما كانت ظروفك ..

أيه السبب يا ترى ؟؟

جواز , سفر , شغل , أسباب تانية ..

مفيش حاجة تخلينا نسيب المنتدى غير الأنتقال السماوى بعد عمر طويل للجميع ..

الموضوع جميل جداً جداً ..

بس أنت بجد ألمتنى أووووووووووى ..

أشكرك حبيبى ..


----------



## وليم تل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بالقطع كوكو

كلام حكيم ورائع فتلك هى الحياة اناس راحلون واناس حاضرون

ليس فى المنتدى فحسب بل وفى حياتنا ككل فالبقاء لرب المجد وحدة

وما اجمل ان نعيش تلك الحياة ببصمة تخص كلا منا لتكون ذكرى ونبراسا للاخرين

عندما يأتى الرحيل متى وأين فهذا فى علم الرب وحدة وعلينا الا ندخر جهدا

بل نعمل لاخرتنا كما لو كنا سنموت غدا ولدنيتنا كما لو كنا لا نموت ابدا

من هنا اقول ان اهم شىء هو الترابط والمحبة الخالصة بيننا جميعا بمختلف

اتجاهاتنا وعقائدنا حتى وان اختلفنا يوما فعلينا ان نلملم جراحتنا ونحاول

جمع شتاتنا لتعود المحبة والتسامح بين جوارحنا

ودمت بود


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*الكل يمضي ويزول لا شي يبقي لا يحول لا يبقي عشب في الحقول والزهر ايضا للزبول *
*دي حقيقه فعلا *
*بس امتي وازاي وفين *
*دي االلي مش معلومه *
*وربنا يحافظ علي محبتنا الجميله لبعض*
*ويحافظ علي منتداه*​


----------



## جارجيوس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

سلامة قلبك يا كوكو اذا رحلت انت عن المنتدى انا برحل معاك

ذكرياتنا الجميله ولو نسيوها الاعضاء بتبقى محفوره بقلوبنا و مدونه بمنتدانا الغالي 

كلام رائع يا كوكو يا غالي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

_*كلام كبير اوي 
بس ايه موضوع الرحيل ده :t9: 
انت شايفلك منتدي تاني ولا ايه :smil8:
بجد موضوع هايل 
بس للاسف مش نافع تقيم 
تتعوض في مواضيع اخري​*_


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مفيش حاجة بتفضل الكل بيزول 
بس لما ربنا يريد 
ربنا يديك طولة العمر تسلم ايدك


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع مؤثر جدا جدا 

وكل جمله فيه منتقاه بعنايه لتعبر عن واقع يحدث فى كل الحياه

فالحياه لقاء وفراق

لكن يا عزيزى ... الأنسان الذى يضع بصمه طيبه فى المنتدى أو فى عمله

أو فى أى مكان ... لا يمكن أن ينسى .. 

لأنه كان سراجا ... بذل نفسه وكرس جهده بمحبه لأجل الخدمه

وأن نسيته الناس وطوت صفحته . وكأنه ريح أو عاصفه أو موج بحر 
هدؤا بعد زوابع وأمطار محبه

ألا أنه الأهم أن الرب يسوع لا ولم ينسى أبدا خدمته وتعبه وسهره

سيكون له مكافأه سماويه 

فالجهد والتعب أن لم يشعر به الناس ... فالرب يقدره

المهم .... كلامك المؤثر جدا والرائع والذى من القلب وفى منتهى الصدق

الرب يحافظ عليك وعلى أسرتك .. وتبقى وسطنا شمعه منوره

بشكرك جدا جدا ... لهذا الموضوع
المميز ... والمميز جدا جدا

​*


----------



## zezza (5 ديسمبر 2009)

يا خبر يا كوكو انا عمرى ما فكرت انى ممكن اسيب المنتدى بعد ما اتعلقت بيه اوى كدة 
حقيقى قلبى وجعنى من السيرة 
بس زى ما قلت دوام الحال من المحال ممكن نلاقى نفسنا فى يوم و ليلة بعدنا ماعدناش موجودين تانى 
بس الواحد على اد ما يقدر يخلى اليوم ده بعيد و يحاول يرجع بالذاكرة الايام الحلوة دى 
يعنى حتى لو الايام شغلتنا هنفضل فاكرينه فى قلبنا و عقلنا 

شكرا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tena_tntn (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا يستر وميحصلش كده 
ميرسي *


----------



## grges monir (5 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة الرحيل دى صعبة جدا عن منتدى احبنا واحببناة
بس مننكرش انة دة يمكن يحصل الدنيا تلاهى زيى مبنقول
كل واحد كوكو ساهم واضاف فى المتتدى بموضوع اوتعليق جيد اواقتراح مش هاتينسى ابدا

لوانتسى من معظمنا برضةفيةاعضاء حتى لوكانو قلة كانت متابعةمواضيعة مش هاتنساة
يمكن كمان مش عارفين يتواصولوا قىالمنتدى يكون التليفون وسيلة
بس المهم مين اللى جمعهم وانشأ بينهم الصداقة الجميلة *منتدانا الحبيب*
يعنى المنتدى عالق قى قلوبنا حتى لو كنا بعدنا عنة
بس رايى شخصى ليا انة الابتعاد غن المنتدى مهما طال مش هايكون نهائى اكيد هاتيجى فرصة حتى لو كل فين وفين ندخل ونشوف بيتناواسرتنا اخبارهم اية
طول مفى منتدىالكنيسة وربنا يخلية منارة  للعالم كلة هانكون احنا فية باذن يسوع
********
موضوع اكثر من رائع كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

maro sweety قال:


> اية الكلام دة
> ف منتهى الرووووووعة


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> فعلا كوكو هيجى يوم ونرحل عن المنتدى​
> بس على قدر استطاعتنا هنجئله لابعد وقت ممكن
> واكيد هتبقى ذكريات جمييلة بنرجعلها من وقت للتانى​
> ميرسى على الموضوع كوكو
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا سندريلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> كوكو كلام جميل جدا جداااا
> 
> 
> فعلا كلامك صحيح ​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مانا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> ليه يا كوكو كده ؟؟ !!
> 
> ليه بتتكلم عن سيرة الرحيل والفراق والبعد ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
ده حال الدنيا يا مينا 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> بالقطع كوكو
> 
> كلام حكيم ورائع فتلك هى الحياة اناس راحلون واناس حاضرون
> 
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا وليم 
وعلى مشاركتك المميزه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *الكل يمضي ويزول لا شي يبقي لا يحول لا يبقي عشب في الحقول والزهر ايضا للزبول *
> 
> *دي حقيقه فعلا *
> *بس امتي وازاي وفين *
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ميرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> سلامة قلبك يا كوكو اذا رحلت انت عن المنتدى انا برحل معاك​
> 
> ذكرياتنا الجميله ولو نسيوها الاعضاء بتبقى محفوره بقلوبنا و مدونه بمنتدانا الغالي ​
> 
> كلام رائع يا كوكو يا غالي​


 
ربنا يخليك يا نعمه 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
وعلى زوقك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*كلام كبير اوي ​*_
> _*بس ايه موضوع الرحيل ده :t9: *_
> _*انت شايفلك منتدي تاني ولا ايه :smil8:*_
> _*بجد موضوع هايل *_
> ...


 
ما اقدرش اسيب منتدى الكنيسه يا عياد 
مهما حدث :smil16:
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> مفيش حاجة بتفضل الكل بيزول
> بس لما ربنا يريد
> ربنا يديك طولة العمر تسلم ايدك


 
بالتأكيد مافيش حاجه بتفضل على حالها 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا عاشقه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مؤثر جدا جدا ​*
> 
> *وكل جمله فيه منتقاه بعنايه لتعبر عن واقع يحدث فى كل الحياه*​
> *فالحياه لقاء وفراق*​
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى 
وعلى كلامك الجميل وزوقك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> يا خبر يا كوكو انا عمرى ما فكرت انى ممكن اسيب المنتدى بعد ما اتعلقت بيه اوى كدة
> حقيقى قلبى وجعنى من السيرة
> بس زى ما قلت دوام الحال من المحال ممكن نلاقى نفسنا فى يوم و ليلة بعدنا ماعدناش موجودين تانى
> بس الواحد على اد ما يقدر يخلى اليوم ده بعيد و يحاول يرجع بالذاكرة الايام الحلوة دى
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا زيزا 
وعلى مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> *ربنا يستر وميحصلش كده *
> *ميرسي *


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا تينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> فكرة الرحيل دى صعبة جدا عن منتدى احبنا واحببناة
> بس مننكرش انة دة يمكن يحصل الدنيا تلاهى زيى مبنقول
> كل واحد كوكو ساهم واضاف فى المتتدى بموضوع اوتعليق جيد اواقتراح مش هاتينسى ابدا
> 
> ...


 


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا جرجس 
وعلى مشاركتك الاكثر من رائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*كلنا لها يا كوكو

هنموت يعنى هن**م**وت هههههههه

ميرسى يا حبيبى على الموضوع 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههه
ميررررسى على مروووك يا مينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مفيش رحيل
مفيش وداع
مفيش فراق
هيفضل المنتدى مجمعنا واللى بيغيب مسيره يرجع
هنفضل اسره واحده مهما اختلفنا ومهما حصل بيننا
ده حتى العضو اللى بينطرد  لاى سبب بيرجع ويسجل من جديد
شفت بقى منتدى الكنيسه ساحر اد ايه 
ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع وربنا ما  يشتت شملنا ابداااا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعرف يا كوكو مع ان كلام الفراق والبعد دة مؤلم جداااااااا
الحقيقة انا حبيت منتديات الكنيسة جدا ومفكرتش قبل كدة اني ممكن افارقة ومدخلهوش تاني 
دا غير اني اتعلقت باصحابي هنا 
حتي لو انشغالنا بحياتنا الشخصية بيبعدنا فترات عن بعض بنرجع كل فترة وبنسال علي بعض بشوق 
بيتهيالي مفيش حاجة هتخلينا نسيب المنتدي 
حتي لو حصلت ظروف وبعدنا فترات هنرجع لاسرتنا منتديات الكنيسة اللي بنحبها
موضوع متميز 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا كوكو وتفضل منورنا​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع في منتهى الروعة يا كوكو


----------



## yousteka (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جامد يا كوكو بس يخوف اوووووى


we must be friends 4 ever​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​*
> *مفيش رحيل*
> *مفيش وداع*
> *مفيش فراق*
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا دونا 
وعلى مشاركتك الاكثر من رائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *تعرف يا كوكو مع ان كلام الفراق والبعد دة مؤلم جداااااااا​*
> *الحقيقة انا حبيت منتديات الكنيسة جدا ومفكرتش قبل كدة اني ممكن افارقة ومدخلهوش تاني *
> *دا غير اني اتعلقت باصحابي هنا *
> *حتي لو انشغالنا بحياتنا الشخصية بيبعدنا فترات عن بعض بنرجع كل فترة وبنسال علي بعض بشوق *
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
منور بوجودكم
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> موضوع في منتهى الروعة يا كوكو


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا رنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> موضوع جامد يا كوكو بس يخوف اوووووى​
> 
> 
> 
> we must be friends 4 ever​


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا يوستيكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحه منتداكم عجبني فعلا

لانه متسامح مش متعصب و لا منفعل زي اماكن كتير دخلتها لاديان كتير سواء ملحدين مسلمين و مسيحيين كمان لان فيه منتدي شهير اخر عصبي جدا

و فيه نسبه عاليه من البنات و فيه مصادر علميه هاااااااااااااااااااايله بجد و كتب نااااااادره

دا غير النظام و لغه الحوار طبعا


اتمني انكم تفضلوا لبعض طالما النت موجوده

و شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا كوكو

موضوع روعه بجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا روزاية
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

